

How Archerfish Hunt With Their Spit (2013) - aatish
http://www.wired.com/2013/11/archerfish-physics/

======
jws
The archerfish in the Baltimore aquarium hunt cooperatively. The fish that
takes the shot is not the fish that gets the cricket. Advanced physics and
society. Not bad for a tiny fish.

